# Mutual Funds, Investing in Mexico



## Davidc (Nov 20, 2011)

There are so many mutual funds for investment in Mexico. Every bank and financial institution has lists of funds that are conservative and volatile and everything in between. Right now the volatile funds are stock market based and losing value in a landslide of epic proportion. Where are the secure funds? Are they debt based, government securities? Anyone doing an analysis of the daily yields, monthly yields and forget about the annual yields as we move into this storm? It would be nice to hear what you investors are experiencing and thinking at this moment since value is greatly at risk. What is your opinion and recommendation for the rest of the year?


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

I bought fidelity latin america at 10 and just sold it for 55+, mostly brazil and mexico companies...


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

The way the world's economy is heading, I would only invest in rice, beans and rabbits. Keep them all at your home and lock the doors.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

chicois8 said:


> I bought fidelity latin america at 10 and just sold it for 55+, mostly brazil and mexico companies...


When did you buy, when did you sell? That is an important factor. What were the tax implications both in your home country and Mexico? Thanks


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

FHBOY said:


> When did you buy, when did you sell? That is an important factor. What were the tax implications both in your home country and Mexico? Thanks





When did you buy? when it was 10
when did you sell? when it hit 55
Tax implications, only my CPA knows at this time.........


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

chicois8 said:


> When did you buy? when it was 10
> when did you sell? when it hit 55
> Tax implications, only my CPA knows at this time.........


Sorry, I didn't ask correctly: what were the dates? My bad.


----------



## Davidc (Nov 20, 2011)

*Trouble with Debt Mutual Funds*



Davidc said:


> There are so many mutual funds for investment in Mexico. Every bank and financial institution has lists of funds that are conservative and volatile and everything in between. Right now the volatile funds are stock market based and losing value in a landslide of epic proportion. Where are the secure funds? Are they debt based, government securities? Anyone doing an analysis of the daily yields, monthly yields and forget about the annual yields as we move into this storm? It would be nice to hear what you investors are experiencing and thinking at this moment since value is greatly at risk. What is your opinion and recommendation for the rest of the year?


Anybody invested in Mexico debt funds with Banamex, Actinver, Bancomer, HSBC, Inbursa, Scotia, Banorte/IXE, O´Rourk? Looks like not only loss of yield lately but loss of principle as well. Name your fund and I´ll check it out to see which direction the rendimiento is going now, not the part of the year that the executives like to quote as doing really well, now! This is a critical time to watch what is happening really closely as one never knows when the sky will fall or the bottom drop out of these funds. Some already have. Anyway, volatility is the name of the game now. And, if you have any information you´d like to share that could protect expats from loss, I´m sure it would be welcomed.


----------



## Davidc (Nov 20, 2011)

Bye, bye Telmex! Telmex has been swalled up by America Movil and will no longer appear on the Mexican stock exchange. And guess who America Movil is? Initials G.C. Any thoughts?


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

Davidc said:


> Bye, bye Telmex! Telmex has been swalled up by America Movil and will no longer appear on the Mexican stock exchange. And guess who America Movil is? Initials G.C. Any thoughts?


nope. Guitar Center? Garden City, NY? George Clooney? The Canadian Government?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Davidc said:


> Bye, bye Telmex! Telmex has been swalled up by America Movil and will no longer appear on the Mexican stock exchange. And guess who America Movil is? Initials G.C. Any thoughts?


That's just Carlos Slim switching money from one pocket to the other. He controls both Telmex and America Movil; remaining the richest man in the world.


----------



## Davidc (Nov 20, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> That's just Carlos Slim switching money from one pocket to the other. He controls both Telmex and America Movil; remaining the richest man in the world.


Right! Now the world´s richest man has entered the entertainment business and is taking control of t.v. with amx, wow, what´t next??


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Davidc said:


> There are so many mutual funds for investment in Mexico. Every bank and financial institution has lists of funds that are conservative and volatile and everything in between. Right now the volatile funds are stock market based and losing value in a landslide of epic proportion. Where are the secure funds? Are they debt based, government securities? Anyone doing an analysis of the daily yields, monthly yields and forget about the annual yields as we move into this storm? It would be nice to hear what you investors are experiencing and thinking at this moment since value is greatly at risk. What is your opinion and recommendation for the rest of the year?


Buy Mexican Pesos, Greek Drachmas and Italian Lira.......


----------



## Davidc (Nov 20, 2011)

*Buy Pesos @ 14.50*



chicois8 said:


> Buy Mexican Pesos, Greek Drachmas and Italian Lira.......


O.K.! Buy Mexican pesos! Dollar moving toward 14.50 pesos probably next week.
Where will it go next, up or down, and how far? Any crystal balls out there?


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Davidc said:


> O.K.! Buy Mexican pesos! Dollar moving toward 14.50 pesos probably next week.
> Where will it go next, up or down, and how far? Any crystal balls out there?


Only fortune tellers have crystal balls, maybe like the 80's 3000 x 1, then overnight 3 x 1.

I can guarantee like the tides it will either be higher or lower.......


----------



## holodeck (Oct 14, 2010)

If you lay all the $$$ "experts" in the world in a line...they will all point in a different direction.


----------

